# Otway national park



## CrazyNut (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,
Here are some photos I took at the otway national park as well as a couple of pics of the ocean along the great ocean road. These are not really animal realted (except for the Black carniverous snail, Victaphanta compacta) they are just my favourite pics. I was really able to play around with my camera settings a lot more then I have before so this trip is a nice learning curve in how to use my camera in different lighting conditions. In terms of wildlife the only "animal" I saw and photographed was the Black Carniverous snail. I did see king parrots and crimson rosellas however I did not get decent photos of them (couldnt get close enough only had my 18-55mm lens which came with the camera). 

Kind regards
CN


----------



## Stuart (Mar 30, 2016)

Very neat. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wally (Mar 30, 2016)

It's a nice part of the country. I spend a fair bit of time down that way. Nice pics.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks. I really want to improve my photographic skills. I think I did alright considering they were all taken using the same lens (Cannon 18-55mm) and I only used the onboard flash (don't have an external flash set up sadly). I really wish I saw some frogs or lizards I could have photograhed. At least I found the snails so can't complain.


----------

